# Further medical examination



## farhanm (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Altruists 

I lodged my student visa for my master's program at UNSW starting this July. Unfortunately, the medical examiner gave me a sputum culture test which would take more than 2 months and I will definitely miss this semester. Given that it turns out negative, will I again need to lodge a new application for the semester next year? What are the procedures to follow in case of a delayed student visa application?

Devastated to say the least


----------

